# Free Knitting Pattern -Hat in Double Eyelet Rib for a Lady



## Knittingkitty

Hi Everybody,
I've added a free lady's hat pattern to my Ravelry shop. I hope you like it.  Here is the link to the post:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/free-knitting-pattern-red-hat-in-double-eyelet-rib-stitch-in-size-adult

Have a wonderful day! 

Elena


----------



## raqeth

oh wow! what a darling hat! this will be my next hat for sure! thank you so so much! ho ho ho Merry Christmas! ;-)


----------



## Knittingkitty

raqeth said:


> oh wow! what a darling hat! this will be my next hat for sure! thank you so so much! ho ho ho Merry Christmas! ;-)


Thank you so much, Raquel! I'm glad you like it and Merry Christmas to you and your family, too!


----------



## Rainebo

Lovely design! Thank you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Thanks for the cute freebie!


----------



## trish2222

Very nice, thank you


----------



## laurelarts

It is beautiful. Thank you so much!


----------



## Knittingkitty

You are welcome! I hope you will use it.


----------



## kneonknitter

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I've added a free lady's hat pattern to my Ravelry shop. I hope you like it.  Here is the link to the post:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/free-knitting-pattern-red-hat-in-double-eyelet-rib-stitch-in-size-adult
> 
> Have a wonderful day!
> 
> Elena


Elena you are a genius & I want you to know how much I appreciate all the free hat patterns you design & share with us. I have made them all & now this one is next on the list. I knit for babies at the Phoenix Children's Hospital, for people in need, chemo patients & as gifts for friends & family & your patterns are so easy to follow & knit up quickly. They are a joy to make & take away the 'boredom of making hats'. 
Thank you so much for your generosity.


----------



## gina

Thank You so much. I made the hat in your avatar, and everybody loves it. I feel like a flapper when I wear it. Am going to (hopefully) make another for a Christmas present, in a different color of course. 

Am saving this one to make. You are so talented to come up with all these cute patterns.


----------



## standsalonewolf

thank you


----------



## moonriver

Great ...thank you so much.....I love it


----------



## Knittingkitty

Thank you so much for your kind words, Everybody! Kneonknitter, I'm very happy that you are using my hat patterns a lot and that you like them. I'm sure your hats are greatly appreciated by everybody who wears them.  Gina, thank you so much for the wonderful post, I'm glad that you are enjoying the hat that you made from my pattern.


----------



## Knitophile

I had a look at your Ravelry shop. What a lovely collection of baby hats and footwear! I am glad you posted it as I had not come across your work before.


----------



## Sandiego

Ohhhhhhh, this is beautiful!!! You sure come up with the most beautiful hat patterns. Thank you! I will download it now. Thank you!! ;0)


----------



## teannia

Lovely hat. Thanks for a great, free gift.


----------



## Windbeam

Very pretty, thanks


----------



## Marie from NC

Thank you for your generosity! Love all of your designs :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pstabach

Thanks, Elena - love this pattern!


----------



## Jeanette9

Lovely hat, thanks for the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl

This is a wonderful hat. Thank you.


----------



## Limey287

Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful hat pattern - am going to knit one for each of my DIL's and know they will truly love it.


----------



## patocenizo

Thanks Elena, it is lovely!


----------



## Katsch

Thank you, very cute pattern.


----------



## murphy12

Thank you for sharing, I've added to my library, you're work is sooo nice.


----------



## Coopwire

Thank you!


----------



## sutclifd

Thanks, Elena. I, too, am knitting chemo caps and this wonderful hat has no seams! Just what I need for my next project.

(Glad to say, it isn't me who needs the caps -- I knit them for friends who DO need them, unfortunately.)


----------



## kammyv4

Thank you Elena that is such a beautiful hat I have added it to my want to do file folder.


----------



## dgordon

Thank you - the pattern is really lovely. On my way to my yarn stash to get yarn and needles!! What fun!


----------



## busy bee

Many thanks


----------



## SuZyQ818

Thank you so much for the early Christmas present, Elena! I love the color you chose for this hat. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hgayle

Beautiful hat. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## ladysjaan

thank you


----------



## Justine

That is a very pretty hat. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Senry

I was in Sportsman's Warehouse the other day with my son and saw this exact hat. I think they wanted $9.95 for it. And it was lined with fleece. I'm always checking out knitted and crocheted items I find in the store to see what they charge for them and where they were made. Unfortunately I have a hard time selling what I make for the same price they charge, people just won't pay it even though it is better quality. And most are made in foreign sweat shops. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## NancyB in AZ

So cute! You are very special to share with us. Thank you.


----------



## alsprink

I love this hat. Thank you for your generosity

alyce


----------



## dana768

Lovely Hat !!!!!

thank you, clever lady !!!!


----------



## Crochetnknit

dgordon said:


> Thank you - the pattern is really lovely. On my way to my yarn stash to get yarn and needles!! What fun!


Me too! Thanks.


----------



## North Pole

Thanks for the beautiful pattern. Merry Christmas.


----------



## yona

Thank you.


----------



## cjssr

Thanks so much, my granddaughters turned out very well.


----------



## Althea

I've just finished making your Lacy V-Stitch hat, and love it. I made it on straight needles as circulars and I don't get on very well. But I'm going to have a go at this pattern on circulars - thank you so much for your Christmas gift.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Beautiful hat Elena and thanks for so generously sharing your awesome pattern.

Hugs and God Bless you for a very Merry Christmas and Joyous New Year,

Camilla


----------



## janielha

Hmmm. It just so happens that I have some yarn just begging to be knitted into this hat.  Thank you so much for the pattern! Merry Christmas to you!
Jan


----------



## Roe

Thanks for the hat pattern. That is truly generous of you. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Knittingkitty

You are very welcome, Everybody! I'm happy you like it and will be using the pattern. Happy Holidays to Everyone!


----------



## elly69

thanks for the pattern I've looking for a nice ladies hat now I just need to find the nice lady lol


----------



## Jeanie L

Love your hats..Thank you so much for the patterns..


----------



## janneygirl

Thank you very much for the beautiful FREE pattern, Elena.

It was downloaded with no problem and a hugh smile on my face!

Merry Christmas.


----------



## laurie4

omg thank you so much i was just looking through my patterns for a different kind of hat to make as i am making 7 different hats and cowls for my kids including nieces lol thanks again


----------



## gdhavens

What a lovely hat. Thank you so much for generously giving us an early Christmas present, your beautiful hat pattern.


----------



## missylam

What a pretty hat, I made sure to save. Thank you and Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Palenque1978

Elena, thank you so much for sharing this beautiful hat pattern with us. You can be I'll make good use of your pattern, not just for me but for my grand-nieces, their mothers and my dear friends in Wisconsin. Thanks again and Happy Holidays to you and yours!!


----------



## Palenque1978

Wow!! What I like second best (the design is the best) is that it's knitting on circs and dpns!! Way to go; no seams. 

I, also, want make this in child's head sizing. Wish there was a pattern, but with some effort, I think I can work out the numbers. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Diane D

thank you very much.


----------



## belleflower

Thats really pretty. Lovely colourxx


----------



## joannelee

Thank you so much, beautiful hat


----------



## SallyAnn

What a darling hat! I love it! Thank you so much!!


----------



## DeniseCM

Thank you so much. This is lovely.


----------

